# GETTING TAPES!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

My Mom is ordering Mike's tapes for me tommorrow.How long does it take to get them, Im excited.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Allinknots... After the order is received from the UK office to the US distributor, it is usually dispatched the same or next day; so if the order is received on Tuesday, (Monday is Memorial Day),it should go out Tuesday or Wednesday, and you should have it by Friday!







Enjoy your journey!!!


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Good decision!!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Allinknots, let us know when you get them and get started.







I know you have been here for a long time and I am glad your giving this a go.







Remember will help in anyway we can.


----------

